# Dick tries to draw things



## Dickard T (Feb 21, 2015)

so i haven't posted really anything on here yet because i am awful at jumping into gaming discussions but LOOK, i draw things






look at dat, dats a real swood Godzilla

but maybe a Godziller isn't your thing so i raise you a GAMERA






maybe another Godzilla






or how about an original monster





i've really only been drawing kaiju as of late so at some point i will update this when i draw more varied things


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 21, 2015)

You're really good, I especially like that Gamera, so detailed.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well....this isn't what I expected to see when I seen the thread title.....

But...good nonetheless!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 22, 2015)

I love them! You did a great job although I'd photo scan them via a printer for better digital quality but it is still awesome


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 23, 2015)

i thought u were gonna draw dicks. But good job, even though i wouldn't have clicked here if i didnt know u werent drawing dicks


----------



## Dickard T (Mar 2, 2015)

drew some really amazing shit guys, take a look at THESE


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2015)

Dickard T said:


> *snip*


 

You know, I've always looked at Little Mac and thought, "Eldritch horror!"

You're a man after my own heart.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 4, 2015)

Dickard T said:


> drew some really amazing shit guys, take a look at THESE
> View attachment 16395View attachment 16396 View attachment 16397


Better than Van Gogh


----------



## Dickard T (Mar 16, 2015)

tfw people tell u u look like a character from My Hero Academia so u start reading it and enjoy it


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 16, 2015)

Dickard T said:


> so i haven't posted really anything on here yet because i am awful at jumping into gaming discussions but LOOK, i draw things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why are these not in MH4U?


----------



## Dickard T (Mar 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Why are these not in MH4U?


because Capcom didn't make Godzilla or Gamera

also they are several times larger than most MH monsters


----------



## storm75x (May 9, 2015)

u shud draw a dick


----------



## Bimmel (May 9, 2015)

Even if I don't like gozilla, that is some amazing work. Wish I could draw that good! 

And yes, I thought a bit about the name dick too. How does this work? Was a dick always a dick? Why would people call their son after the copulatory organ of a man? In german it would be "Schwanz" or "Penis" .. I never met a person named like that - reason: obvious.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 9, 2015)

Whoa, that's some really awesome stuff!! I love the Godzilla drawings and I'm not even that big of a Godzilla guy!



Bimmel said:


> Even if I don't like gozilla, that is some amazing work. Wish I could draw that good!
> 
> And yes, I thought a bit about the name dick too. How does this work? Was a dick always a dick? Why would people call their son after the copulatory organ of a man? In german it would be "Schwanz" or "Penis" .. I never met a person named like that - reason: obvious.


 

Well, in the US (and presumably other primarily English speaking countries?) _Richard_ can be shortened to _Rick_ or _Dick_ among other things (Ricky, Richie, etc).  Why?  Don't know, and don't expect me to go looking for it lol.  But usually the parents would name their child _Richard_, and then _Dick_ would be a nickname they pick up or adopt somewhere in their life.  Thank you for reminding me that "Schwanz" was a word though


----------



## ov3rkill (May 9, 2015)

I thought it was something like that. credits to https://twitter.com/paperbeatstweet/status/596549387112689665


----------



## Dickard T (May 11, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2015)

I like your Godzillas!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 11, 2015)

I was promised dick.
This isn't dick.
/ragequit


But nice monster things though. Those would all fit right in to a Monster Hunter game.



ov3rkill said:


> I thought it was something like that. credits tohttps://twitter.com/paperbeatstweet/status/596549387112689665


I should try this. The instructions make it sound really easy.


----------



## Dickard T (May 17, 2015)

this isn't a drawing but hey i also shit around in Source Filmmaker so take a look at an actual walk cycle i crapped up at 2am


----------



## lytro (May 23, 2015)

draw me a vinscool


----------



## Dickard T (May 26, 2015)

preview for a project of mine


----------



## andreiwow2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice work dude.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2015)

found this on 9gag. 


Spoiler


----------



## Dickard T (Nov 28, 2015)

ehheh

HEH

GUESS WHO FORGOT FORUMS EXIST AND IS BACK TO SPAM DRAWINGS AND SHIT (forgive me if these don't automatically get resized)

here you can see some progress in learning some Splatoon stylings















look at DAT. DAS SOME OCTO PROGRESS IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF

but the shit doesn't stop hitting the fan there because of course i am still drawing kaiju n' shit






























"BUT DICK" i hear u say, "KAIJU ARE STUPID AND U ARE STUPID TOO"

i agree but i'll change it up with this INCREDIBLE self portrait






maybe i'll eventually start. ya know. doing stuff on this site besides throwing doodles at you guys


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 28, 2015)

Where did he go ?
Spaceship ?


----------



## Dickard T (Nov 29, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> View attachment 30490
> 
> Where did he go ?
> Spaceship ?



you'll find out whenever i can muster up the energy to finish it

anyway here are some recent computer doodles from one time when i took drawing requests


----------



## gamehippie (Dec 28, 2015)

i dig these. it looks like you're familiar with anatomic construction. keep it up man


----------

